# Time to start thinking about....



## Captain Morgan

Hot Dogs!

  I freaking love hot dogs!  Soon as the temps start getting into the 80's I start thinking about the All American tube steak!  So how do you guys cook em?  Grilled, boiled, ?

  And what's your favorite brand?  I love Sabrett's and Hebrew Nationals.

Here's a chili recipe you might like from an expert source....a pool hall in a small town in South Carolina! :badgrin: 

 Hot Dog Chili from Aiken Pool Hall, Aiken, SC

   1      lb.           hamburger meat
   4      med           onions -- diced/chopped
   4      Tbsp          mustard -- yellow
   3      tsp           sugar
   2      tsp           vinegar -- apple cider
   2      tsp           chili powder
   1      cup           catsup
                        salt -- to season

Break up the hamburger meat and put into a 4-qt. pan. Add enough hot water
to make a thick mix. Stir until smooth.

Add the remaining ingredients. Cook slowly for 1 hour. Can be thinned as
needed with water or beer.

                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : The Aiken Pool Hall, Aiken, SC, is famous for having the best chili dogs in the area.


----------



## Finney

Grilled.

Chili, slaw, mustard, and onions

Hebrew National or Nathan's


----------



## Bruce B

Hey Captain,

I have some good friends that moved to Aiken three years ago, they are both retired and living the good southern life. Enjoying the weather and the golf courses. Plus, this weekend, they're only ten minutes from Augusta, GA and their home course is filled with golfers in town for the Masters.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I had a chance to go see a practice round for about 300 bucks...thought long and hard, but I passed this time.  Have your friends ever heard of the "Aiken Pool Hall"?  By the way, it's a very thin chili, with the meat
in very small pieces.  I make it a few times every spring and summer.

Raine, I've been eyeballing that stuff for a while now.  I'm coming to Charlotte soon, or maybe Finney will pick some up for me.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Slaw is a must!!!!!!!!  Unless you have a good mustard relish.  Sabrett's are the kind of dogs you get from the street vendors in New York.  The are sold here in Myrtle at the grocery stores....they also sell vending carts and things like that from their website.  They are pretty similar to Nathan's which I also like.

Anybody heard of Tony Packo's?


----------



## Finney

SC horse country.  I used to go to Akin once or twice a year for bicycle races and rides.  Never ate at the pool hall.  Chili dogs and long distance cycling don't mix well.   :smt078  Not in the SC heat anyway.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Tony Packo's was made famous by Cpl. Klinger on MASH.  There really is a place in Toledo, and they are famous for their dogs...


http://www.tonypacko.com/

Now the Chicago style with the whole salad bar piled doesn't seem to good to me.


----------



## Captain Morgan

By the way Texlaw, what is the exact definition of a "redhot"?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Ok, no slaw is fine as long as you NEVER put ketchup on a hot dog again! ;-) 

  I'll get over your way and ask Bigwheel...I remember him saying something about "real" redhots a few years ago.

here's Stogies Coney style chili recipe...

ORIGINAL GREEK CONEY SAUCE

From the kitchen of Kevin Taylor, the BBQ GURU

I am a Coney dog aficionado. More than once I have opted for a Coney dog over a nice steak. I have tried dozens of Coney sauces and this one is by far my favorite. Our house always has a good supply of this in the freezer………even Kate likes this one!

1 lb. ground beef
1 C. shortening
1 medium onion, diced
1/3 C. chili powder
2 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. black pepper, coarsely ground
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. cumin powder
1 tsp. allspice
1 tsp. basil, dried
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. dried oregano

Brown beef, onion and shortening. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer for 2 hours. You may have to add some water. This freezes well.

Ya gotta love that whole cup of shortening! :-D


----------



## Finney

TexLaw said:
			
		

> I've had slaw on a hot dog, and I even had it in North Carolina.  It ain't happening again.  Now, a pulled pork sandwich is a different story, especially with that good, vinegary slaw.
> 
> I'm certainly all for mustard relish or something along those lines.  I do mix things up with my dogs.  Maybe ketchup, maybe sweet relish, maybe dill relish.  Toast the bun, maybe not.  A good dose of kraut when the spirit moves me.  I've even gone a little Chicago and put tomatoes, sport peppers and some celery salt on there.  All that is good.  I just gave you my basic go-to dogs.
> 
> But no dadgum slaw!  =;
> 
> 
> TL



Did you have red slaw or white slaw?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

*Howard Johnson's*

I remember when I was a kid and getting Howard Johnson's frankfurters (as they called them).  They had diagonal cuts down the dog and were grilled in butter and served on a bun that was also grilled in butter.  Boy were those dog's good.  Haven't been to a HoJo's in years.  Don't know if they still make them that way or not but that's how I make them in the winter.  In the summer it's grilled outdoors until they swell up until they are about to burst!  I try to get them from the deli section if possible, if not Ball Park brand.


----------



## Captain Morgan

TexLaw said:
			
		

> I pretty much blacked out the experience, so I can't really say.  It's whatever they gave me.  I didn't ask for it.  I just asked for a chili dog with no mayonnaise, and it came out with slaw.  I never saw it coming, but I still ate it.  It wasn't really awful, but it wasn't good.  I went back the next day and got one with no slaw.  Once the people quit looking at me like I'd just just grown another head, they gave me what was the best chili dog I can remember.
> 
> It was at a place called Bill & Lea's, in Kernersville, about ten years ago.  I don't know if that solves the red/white question.
> 
> 
> TL





 :smt044 

  By the way, to put it in your terms, ketchup on hot dogs is _malpractice!_


----------



## Captain Morgan

Exactiloso!  Slaw makes everything better....I may put some on my next steak!


----------



## Rob D.

I used to work with a guy who grew up in Alabama and he turned me on to the "chili slaw dog".  Not bad, but I wouldn't go out of my way to eat one.  A coney with the works (mustard, onions, chili sauce and celery salt), that's the ultimate for me....the place we used to go to when we were kids had this really huge sweaty guy workin' there, and the joke was that when he'd line up the hot dogs up his arm to make them, the one in his elbow bend had the best flavor.....

Anyway, hebrew nationals are probably my favorite for a mass produced dog, but we've got a couple of local places that are much better...mucke's, grote & weigel and bogners are all really tasty....I have mucke's on my inspection route and it's quite a spectacle to watch the process....

oh, grilled or in a dry pan are my fave....try the celery salt on a dog with mustard & onoins if you haven't, very tasty....preferably with a squared off bun grilled, none of that squishy poofy soft bun stuff.....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan

Raine said:
			
		

> Don't forget those burgers.



I can even remember the Wendy's here in the Carolina's carrying a slaw burger for a while!!!

"Get a slaw burger fries, and a bottle of  Ski,
bring it on down to my baby and me!"


----------



## Rev.Jr.

I'm with you, Capt. on the hot dogs. I usually grill Nathan's bun lengths, top 'em with mustard, chili, onions and my father in law's slaw. No ketchup. Next time you're near Florence, I'll take you to the Circle Fountain for the best cheeseburger in town.
Rev.Jr.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I like to slit my dogs down the side, fill them with cheese then wrap with bacon and grill them till the bacons done.


----------



## Finney

Dogs slit down the middle with cheese and jalapeno slices.

I should add bacon.


----------



## Guest

Anybody ever see the PBS documentary A Hot Dog Program?  Go around the country showing regional styles of hot dog cookery.  If you like hot dogs you will like this video.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Welcome Texas John!  Bout time we had someone from Texas1



that would be a little inside joke.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Capt. there is a couple of people here from Texas    ;-)


----------



## Captain Morgan

that would be a little inside joke. [/quote]

Thanks for the news flash Nick....any word on the Pope?


----------



## Griff

Cap'n

I'm with you 100% on this hot dog thing. Tuesday was a day I look forward to all winter. I dashed home after work and turned on the Mariners game at 6:05 pm local. Then fired up the gasser and put on the dogs. Ahh, baseball, hot dogs and beer. It doesn't get any better. 

We don't have any of the brands mentioned here. The best available here is Ballpark All Beef -- maybe I like 'em because of the name. I eat 'em with mustard relish.

Griff


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that would be a little inside joke.



Thanks for the news flash Nick....any word on the Pope?[/quote]

Not to go too far off topic... but that was funny.

I think I saw that program, or one very similar.  I found it very interesting that you can put anything on a dog in Chicago and it's still a Chicago dog....   except catsup.

I hate catsup on a hot dog.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I really hate I missed that show...I've seen a couple of Food Network shows on hot dogs, and part of a History Channel show was dedicated to the history of the hot dog.....I don't know why I like em so much...I think they just remind me of good times.


----------



## Bruce B

If any of you ever find yourself in downtown Detroit, don't know why you would unless you were carjacked and stranded here, but that's another story, go to Lafayette Coney Island. The BEST coney dog I have ever had, chili, mustard, onions. FANTASTIC.

Personally, I love hot dogs. Grilled is best, with mustard onions and some sweet relish, or I use that hot dog relish you can get in the grocery store (mustard based)


----------



## Rob D.

That's it, I can't take it anymore!!!  I gotta have a dog at lunch today...

check this place out, mainly for the links, lots of hot dog info....

www.roscosbigdog.com

Rob


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the welcome folks.  I made the hotdog chili from the Aiken pool hall and it is mighty tasty.  I don't think I have tried a hot dog style I have not liked.  Kind of like regional bbq its all pretty good if its done right.


----------



## Greg Rempe

I used to think that too Glenn...now, me's loves it!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

hmmm...a hot dog covered with fried okra....now taht sounds good!!!!


----------



## Guest

... :winkie:


----------



## Greg Rempe

I agree Jersey...Heebs are great...sliced down the middle with some good ole American cheese melted on it!! On the grill, of course


----------



## Captain Morgan

now being from New Jersey, I'm guessing you've heard of Sabretts?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Now we're talkin dogs!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Okay Capt. Just got home, slit the Sabretts down, filled with cheese and wrapped in bacon. Gonna lite the grill in 15 minutes, great idea, thanks for the thought! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan

man that sounds good....what do you top those pigs-in-a-blanket with?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Sweet vadalia onions and mustard!


----------



## Guest

this post is killing me, its eleven and im just checked and found out no dogs in the house im about to go to the store to get some dogs and bacon


----------



## ddog27

Sixty Percent of Americans Prefer Hot Dogs Grilled, New Hot Dog Council Poll Data Shows.

http://www.hot-dog.org/pr/052505.htm


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Mayonnaise on Hot Dogs!  Oh the humanity! :ack:


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'll be getting some Raine relish around July 10th.  I'm supposed to go to Charlotte that weekend, so I'll go through Monroe to go to Raine's rest. if it's open.


----------



## ddog27

Raine said:
			
		

> Who is gonna be the first to try our relish on  a dawg?



Raine,

How do I get some of your relish? I would like to try it!
 :star:


----------



## ddog27

Raine said:
			
		

> Dog, just PM me.
> 
> My sister lives in Camp Verde



Just sent you a PM!


----------

